# Auran (language of air elementals) names



## Glacialis (Jul 17, 2004)

It's only fitting that an air or lightning elemental familiar have a name . I'm thinking lots of vowels for the former, and lots of vowels with a few hard consonants for the latter. I've been spending some quality time with Google today trying to find sample names in Auran, but no luck yet. So I thought I'd ask the most gamerific people I know ;-). What do you guys think? Sound good? I'm going to boot up Langmaker (FABULOUS program for creating languages) and randomly generate some names once I create the vowel/vowel-consonent rules and post them here.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 17, 2004)

I'd imagine there to be much hissing.


----------



## Ravilah (Jul 18, 2004)

*Air Elementals:*

Shaoshetheffah (long extended "f")

Thaphosseh (hissing "s")

Haohethehah (try saying while breathing in and out)

*Lightning Elementals:*

Shrickthipang

Shhhur Kazzahk (Long "sh" with a loud "kazzahk")


----------



## Klaus (Jul 18, 2004)

Look up the names of the elemental princes. Yan-C-Bin (yahn-see-been) is the Prince of Evil Air Elementals (1e Fiend Folio, mentioned in RToEE).


----------



## Ghostmoon (Jul 18, 2004)

My PC's air elemental familiar is named "Azoth".  I like the way it sounds and it is has vague connotations to air in alchemic terms (at least according to Goggle  ). When I was naming him, I just threw some terms (Air, Elementals, Names, etc.) into Goggle an looked at what it came up with.


----------



## Woas (Jul 18, 2004)

For air elementals, maybe try cloud names?

Nimbostratus. Altocumulus undulatus. Cirrocumulus. Cirrus.

Mix it up as seen fit.

For lightning elementals.. hmm... personally, I would use the cloud names and add Kra sounds into them. Nikrambos. For some reason Kra is connecting to lighting in my head.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 18, 2004)

I had a pair of air elementalists named Lsi Pu and Lsi Nu Gon.  It's surprising how many people in my group were able to handle pronouncing a combined an L and an S at the beginning of a syllable.

An air elemental name should never have the lips touching hard, so no Ms, Bs, or Ps.  Any ideas you get, replace those with Fs and THs.  It should be something you could whisper, and something you could roar to a storm.

Lhifeushiessu.  That's pretty hard to spell, let alone say.

Heck, just use French.  "This is my familiar, Gerrard Depardu" (apologies to the man for misspelling his name).


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 18, 2004)

Hsshhshshhshshhshshhshsh

Shsshshshshshhshshh

Hhhhshshshshhshs

Hhshshshsshhsshhsh

And the ever-favorite Hshssshsshhsshhshshshhs, but be sure to pronounce it correctly, because if you say Hshsshsshhsshhshshshhs, the character will have a particularly dorky name.


----------

